# The Canon PowerShot G5 X Mark II is finally on the way



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 20, 2019)

> The PowerShot G5 X was announced back in October of 2015 and was one of the better selling G series cameras. Its mix of size, EVF and relatively fast 24-100mm f/1.8-2.8 lens made it fairly desirable for a point & shoot camera.
> Canon prototype named PC 2355 has appeared at certification agencies and has been confirmed as the PowerShot G5 X Mark II by Nokishita.
> Along with the PowerShot G7 X Mark III that has been spotted, it looks like we’re going to finally get some updates to the G series line of cameras.
> There is no word on a replacement for the PowerShot G3 X which was announced in June of 2015 or the PowerShot G9 X Mark II which came out in 2017.



Continue reading...


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 20, 2019)

How long will last the G series? In the light of the contracting market described by Canon themselves, I wonder if there will still be an "enthusiast compact" segment in the near future...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 20, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> How long will last the G series? In the light of the contracting market described by Canon themselves, I wonder if there will still be an "enthusiast compact" segment in the near future...



I think the G series is safe for a while. Product cycles are much longer now and there is still a market for cameras like this. Boomers love them and vloggers/travellers love the smaller G7 style cameras.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 20, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> How long will last the G series?


At least until smartphones get lenses with an effective aperture larger than 1cm. And even then, ergonomics of smartphones for shooting in low light sucks.


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2019)

I always felt it had the same design team that led to the M5. A little tank of a body.


----------



## alohas99 (Feb 20, 2019)

Since the shrinking market and volume for fixed compact camera trend to continue I think G7&G9x should be merge just into G7xm3 and the next to be announce G5X should have longer lens design given it's body and form should able to easily fit in it and the super long 1inch G3X rarely has any market left where their own SX series can easily overtake it in term of range or price except the trade off is smaller sensor size and image quality.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 20, 2019)

Vestige of the past.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 20, 2019)

The reports of the demise of the Gx series have been greatly exaggerated. 



Seriously, legitimate zoom, and a sensor that is 116 mm3 (1" sensor in most of the series) vs miniscule to no zoom and a sensor that was increased in size all the way to 16.8 mm2 (iPhone XS).

The G series isn't going any where.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Feb 20, 2019)

The G7x and G5x Cameras are amazingly powerful, compared to a standard APSC DSLR with a kit lens. Yes, the sensory are smaller but the brighter lenses compensate for it. for users who not need other than the kit lenses, they are valuable alternatives. Marketed properly, there should be a market for them. 

maybe the manufacturers like better that the customers buy a DSLR in the hope that some customers get infected by GAS


----------



## mensaf (Feb 20, 2019)

I wonder how far away it is from release. Getting ready to pull the trigger on a Sony RX100 V or VI, but if either this or the G7X III get released in the next two months, I'll regret it.


----------



## LDS (Feb 20, 2019)

hendrik-sg said:


> The G7x and G5x Cameras are amazingly powerful, compared to a standard APSC DSLR with a kit lens.



There are still customers who don't need an ILC but still wish something better than a phone. I was waiting for an update since I know one who will be pleased to receive it. Hope it will come soon.


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2019)

vloggers


----------



## Adelino (Feb 20, 2019)

DPAF, DPAF, DPAF!!!


----------



## Bahrd (Feb 20, 2019)

Adelino said:


> DPAF, DPAF, DPAF!!!


Sounds like a fast global shutter!


----------



## freejay (Feb 20, 2019)

I like my G5X but

- auto focus could be better (smaller af point, better in low light)
- the EVF is too contrasty for my taste and not bright enough in daylight (yes, I mean the EVF)
- it doesn't have picture styles (which the G7X II has) which leaves you with a fixed, too sharp video image.

If these points will be enhanced, I'll surely replace my old one.


----------



## okaro (Feb 20, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> How long will last the G series? In the light of the contracting market described by Canon themselves, I wonder if there will still be an "enthusiast compact" segment in the near future...



There is demand for quality compacts. After G7 X mark II and G9 X mark II were released the sale of compact cameras rose first time since 2010. Last year when Canon had really nothing new besides the expensive G1 Mark III sale again dropped.


----------



## Tirmite (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow! They hired the same designer that did the AMC Gremlin. That's got to be THE ugliest camera I've ever seen and I'm including Miranda's and anything that came out of Russian this century. It's a real eye-catcher, but not in the good sense.


----------



## LDS (Feb 20, 2019)

Do you like to take photos, or do you like to be looked at while you hold a camera?


----------



## Bahrd (Feb 20, 2019)

Both when taking a selfie, I suppose.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 20, 2019)

Not to forget that the G5x has a leaf shutter that has no limits in x-sync.


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2019)

Tirmite said:


> Wow! They hired the same designer that did the AMC Gremlin. That's got to be THE ugliest camera I've ever seen and I'm including Miranda's and anything that came out of Russian this century. It's a real eye-catcher, but not in the good sense.


This century is pretty young, you might mean the last century and Zenits? I for one, think it looks sturdy and purposeful.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 20, 2019)

Tirmite said:


> Wow! They hired the same designer that did the AMC Gremlin. That's got to be THE ugliest camera I've ever seen and I'm including Miranda's and anything that came out of Russian this century. It's a real eye-catcher, but not in the good sense.



So you haven't seen the Ricoh GR series I take it?


----------



## Roo (Feb 20, 2019)

G series is a great small system. I picked up a G7X2 just for carrying around and also picked up one of the Canon underwater housings for it. The camera and housing was much cheaper than a DSLR housing alone which suits me for the amount of use it will get.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Feb 21, 2019)

hendrik-sg said:


> The G7x and G5x Cameras are amazingly powerful, compared to a standard APSC DSLR with a kit lens. Yes, the sensory are smaller but the brighter lenses compensate for it. for users who not need other than the kit lenses, they are valuable alternatives. Marketed properly, there should be a market for them.
> 
> maybe the manufacturers like better that the customers buy a DSLR in the hope that some customers get infected by GAS


and if you shoot performance, sometimes these types of cameras are the only ones venue approved. And they shoot surprising close to apsc dslrs in conditions where phone still shots are worthless.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 21, 2019)

Kit. said:


> At least until smartphones get lenses with an effective aperture larger than 1cm. And even then, ergonomics of smartphones for shooting in low light sucks.



The ergonomics suck, but I'm able to get a stable 3 second exposure without OIS. I modified the APK for Google Night Sight to work on my old Moto and am absolutely blown away by the use of well designed software to improve low light exposures.

OIS and Sony quadbayer sensors combined with Google Night Side will be a game changer.


----------



## LDS (Feb 21, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> I'm able to get a stable 3 second exposure without OIS.



Evidently, since it merges frames each with shorter exposures - exposure calculated on how much the phone shakes.



crazyrunner33 said:


> Google Night Side will be a game changer.



Or maybe just a gimmick - as it does simulate a long exposure, and you have little control over the simulation.


----------



## okaro (Feb 21, 2019)

alohas99 said:


> Since the shrinking market and volume for fixed compact camera trend to continue I think G7&G9x should be merge just into G7xm3 and the next to be announce G5X should have longer lens design given it's body and form should able to easily fit in it and the super long 1inch G3X rarely has any market left where their own SX series can easily overtake it in term of range or price except the trade off is smaller sensor size and image quality.



No way, G9 X is the smallest zoom camera with one inch sensor. It is a third lighter than G7 X and therefore much easier to carry.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 21, 2019)

LDS said:


> Evidently, since it merges frames each with shorter exposures - exposure calculated on how much the phone shakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe just a gimmick - as it does simulate a long exposure, and you have little control over the simulation.



Given that it can create a usable image in some instances where the normal camera cannot, I would call it a tool, not a gimmick.


----------



## LDS (Feb 21, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Given that it can create a usable image in some instances where the normal camera cannot, I would call it a tool, not a gimmick.



It an also create unusable images where a normal camera would yield usable ones . Time will tell if software manipulation is good and generic enough, or it's just a workaround for lack of sensor/lens capabilities.

Did you notice the phones almost never advetise their ISO capabilities?


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2019)

I know the end is near because Apple has an iPhone tv commercial with people discussing bokeh.

"Did you bokeh my child?" smh


----------



## jjesp (Feb 21, 2019)

What were the designers thinking??? Must be the most ugly camera Canon ever has released.... Ok, it takes pictures. And will make photos with smiling people when they look at the camera. Clever. But really?


----------



## LDS (Feb 21, 2019)

No, Canon released uglier cameras, as many others. Still some ugly cameras were excellent cameras, even innovative. Sometimes there are ergonomic and engineering constraints which may not leave much freedom to designers.
The G5X won't win any design awards, but it's comfortable to use, and it gives the user three control dials like bigger models. It's far easier to design a small, sleek body removing most controls - but it would become a far different camera, and much slower to use.
Let's see if the new model is more streamlined, but, frankly, if it's comfortable to use and takes great photos, who cares!


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2019)

It's only a mere observation but if someone shot in the film world, pre digital, they might have a very different viewpoint of camera design. They had a tendency to appreciate the tools but did they covet them?

It's a 'Look at me' world these days and not a stretch to say we are more and more narcissistic than ever before. Some folks crave to be seen with their expensive goods, they might unfortunately define them...unlike the lyrics from the Fugazi song, many people ARE what they own.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2019)

slclick said:


> It's only a mere observation but if someone shot in the film world, pre digital, they might have a very different viewpoint of camera design. They had a tendency to appreciate the tools but did they covet them?
> 
> It's a 'Look at me' world these days and not a stretch to say we are more and more narcissistic than ever before. Some folks crave to be seen with their expensive goods, they might unfortunately define them...unlike the lyrics from the Fugazi song, many people ARE what they own.


Myself, I regard them as tools. You want nice tools, but you do not define your craftsmanship by your tools.


----------



## LDS (Feb 21, 2019)

slclick said:


> It's only a mere observation but if someone shot in the film world, pre digital, they might have a very different viewpoint of camera design



When cameras were mechanical devices, engineering constraints were even stronger. While metal construction back then didn't allow much for fancy designs with many rounded corners and surfaces. Many of the early SLR were quite ugly - and many medium format cameras as well. Still, they brought many welcomed enhancements - and photographers didn't care. After a while, most cameras followed the same design, as there weren't many ways to build one. With time, when electronics decoupled many functions, industrial design impacted cameras as well. Compare a Canon T70 with the T90, and the great leap is evident. But the main enhancements of the T90 was ergonomics, not just a more modern and appealing design.

IMHO the T70 is, from a design perspective, worse than the previous A models. It was a transition model, which lead to the T90 design that is still the design Canon follows for is DSLR. But in the EOS lineup there are some ugly cameras as well.

The G5X was probably a transition model too, and can be improved. But I hope they fix some of the shortcomings in the image creation process, and then think about design.


----------



## alohas99 (Mar 11, 2019)

The announcement seems taking abit longer than usual after some rumors and big event being held it's still MIA, does Canon still holding some inventory for the older model that resulting in the delay or could be they want to synchronize G7xM3 launching with it I really have no idea but I really hope it launch asap I have been waiting heck long for it.


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 17, 2019)

Are you still waiting? Sounds like we are in the same boat. G7X III is so far past due. Don’t want to buy the G7X II as it is on par with the RX100 III. Both the RX100 VA and VI are several steps ahead. Question is how much is Canon going to address in just an increment update? The lens, performance, AF, etc?



mensaf said:


> I wonder how far away it is from release. Getting ready to pull the trigger on a Sony RX100 V or VI, but if either this or the G7X III get released in the next two months, I'll regret it.


----------



## mensaf (Mar 17, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Are you still waiting? Sounds like we are in the same boat. G7X III is so far past due. Don’t want to buy the G7X II as it is on par with the RX100 III. Both the RX100 VA and VI are several steps ahead. Question is how much is Canon going to address in just an increment update? The lens, performance, AF, etc?



No. I bought a used one for $450 and it's a damn shame that we stand a real chance of getting this exact camera but with Canon menus and color science as the G7X III. Canon will have to do something absurd with the Mark III to get me to sell this and switch now. I use it in a SmallRig cage and with the Ninja V and it is taking over more and more work that my X-T3 (which I got over the EOS-R) usually does, typically for the easier daytime and product videos.

I hate to say it man but brand loyalty has done a lot of us a disservice. Should've just gone with the equipment that does what was needed from the start.


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 18, 2019)

I don’t believe in brand loyalty, more import to buy the best available product based on your needs at the time.

What do you wish you had gone with?



mensaf said:


> No. I bought a used one for $450 and it's a damn shame that we stand a real chance of getting this exact camera but with Canon menus and color science as the G7X III. Canon will have to do something absurd with the Mark III to get me to sell this and switch now. I use it in a SmallRig cage and with the Ninja V and it is taking over more and more work that my X-T3 (which I got over the EOS-R) usually does, typically for the easier daytime and product videos.
> 
> I hate to say it man but brand loyalty has done a lot of us a disservice. Should've just gone with the equipment that does what was needed from the start.


----------



## mensaf (Mar 18, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> I don’t believe in brand loyalty, more import to buy the best available product based on your needs at the time.
> 
> What do you wish you had gone with?



Happy with the current setup, but I continued to invest in Canon glass believing the big payoff was coming only to be let down in a big way. That being said, the ease of use really helped me take the plunge into video, so I'll always have a soft spot for them and will be keeping an eye out on future releases.


----------



## st jack photography (Apr 8, 2019)

Man, the g5 is Canon's best PnS, and I really feel people overlook it (the g1xm3 is too soft, and not fast enough. Fail!). I shoot as a professional product photographer with a 5DSr, but street photography is my passion. While I own a 42mp full frame Sony rx1rm2 for street photography, it is my beloved g5 which usually hits the streets instead. Yes, i just said that: I prefer my g5 over my sony rx1m2 for MOST street shooting situations. Plus, the g5 can get stolen and I can replace it tmrw. Not so with the Sony. When I bought my g5, I had considered the rx100, but for me and my requirements the g5 was a seriously better camera than the rx100 and it had a 24-100 equiv instead of the Sony 24-70. The g5 fit me better.
BUT the g5 has MAJOR problems that they need to address:
-RAW continuous burst is 1 shot and then the buffer hangs. You get 1 RAW shot at full size RAW. 1! Takes another 3 seconds before you can snap another. So the camera DOES do its advertised 5fps, sure, but only in jpeg. In RAW it does .25fps. Or maybe .5fps. Pretty bad for a DIGIC 6. Canon often does things like this. Not cool.
-There is no picture style. I cannot shoot in black and white RAW, and I have to wait until I am processing to do what I need to do. This is a stupid move for a camera meant to be sold to novices but also draw in enthusiasts. It also makes focus peaking harder to use. Focus peaking plus monochrome equals win, but Canon has a hard time wrapping their minds around a STILL camera with focus peaking, etc. I guess Sony spoiled me with their features and customizability. Each company has their pros and cons, though, so cool down, fanboys of both.
-More custom buttons, more assignation options, please. Also, in-camera charging. Thanks!
-Make that viewfinder less obvious, as it hangs on my pocket. The camera looks worse than the new R. What a dreadfully fugly design. Who signed off on having giant 1" viewfinders on the g1xm3, g5x, and the new R? Flog and then fire that guy! Whoever came up with the flat RP VF design, give him a raise and let him design the whole body next time. Give me something INTERESTING-LOOKING as well as functional.
-Add threads to end of lens so I can put UV filters on it. This camera suffers greatly from UV haze/light problems. If you want to draw enthusiasts or pros to this small camera, then consider that we tend to use filters on our lenses. DUH!?!?!
Anyway, I love my g5x and it is likely I will take a hard look at the new model.

As for brand loyalty: I used to fawn over Canon and be loyal even down to peripherals, but the moment they released the boring-looking R with a 3-year old sensor, and a mount that required an adapter after they said they had a sexy solution that did not require an adapter, then to heck with brand loyalty. I have 5 EF L lenses which are now or in the next 5 years almost guaranteed to be obsolete, so, um, yeah, forget brand loyalty. What would be nice is if they offered a buyback service for all the people who bought into L and now feel betrayed. If I could I would love to dump all my L glass and re-invest into RF, and I wish Canon would start a program to help with this. (For now, though, I am sworn off all ILC's, and just shooting with fixed lens cameras.) I mean, these companies do not care about you to the point where they lobby the government to enact laws that favor their profits over your well-being, so why be loyal?


----------

